# Fish of a Lifetime!



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Took my son and a good friend out for some early spring muskie trolling the other day. First day on the water with the Smoker (everything ran perfect) We trolled all day with little action as the ice just went off a few weeks ago and those fish are still somewhat lathargic. However, just as we were talking about wrapping it up for the day (3 - 3:30), My buddy's side rod goes off zinging!! Well, enough words, just take a look at this hog.....49" - 27.5" girth....estimated 46.35 lbs. on the weight calculators!! Fish WAS successfully released too


















Oh by the way, the fish was caught on a 5.5" Wiley Fire Tiger....I realize there are some Tuff Shads in the background....I told my partner to use 'em for kindling...LOL


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

Wow! Awesome Fish.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I would agree... That is a fish of a lifetime.

Congratulations!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Congrats on the catch! I still don't know how you musky guys hold them suckers up like that. Last time i tried my hand came out all bloody. So in the water they stay for me. What a monster for sure.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow! Congratulations to your buddy. That's an awesome musky right there!!!!!


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice! Oink, oink!! :B


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep, nice big fish.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

HOLY COW!!! What a catch!!! This is another prime example of why I love this site. Thank you for sharing this picture and story with us. More often than not, this fish would not have been released but instead be hanging on a den wall somewhere. CONGRATULATIONS!!!
Good luck topping this one guys.


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

That's a good one!!! Now that's how you break in a new boat.....Congrats to you and your buddy.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

WOW... what a pretty fish.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Saweeeeeet, thanks for sharing!


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

That is an awesome fish! Congrats, I would love to see a fish like that in person.


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

Very nice!!! Care to share what lake?


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Great fish. Congrats. I just spent about 11 hours with only a sub and a little pike to show for it.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

WOW! what a fish!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

thats some good eating right there


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

OMG!

I dream of fish like that.

Nik


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

firstflight111 said:


> thats some good eating right there


You're right, that fish has been eating good! LMAO!


----------



## musky107 (Apr 19, 2008)

That's why we keep going back! Congrats and Thank You for sharing.


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Wow, what a fish!! That is just awesome. What a mean lookin' fish.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

very nice fish. congrats


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Yeah baby, that there is what it is all about. Great job


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

What a monster! Congrats on the awesome catch


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

that shocked look on your face says it all, congrats. that is truly a fish of a lifetime. nice job on the successful release.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Awesome job! Tell Joel I said congrats.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

That fish has some excellent coloring! Bluish/Greenish.. just great looking!
I saw this posted on MuskieFirst yesterday.... Paul- I swear I knew you had to be a part of it when I saw PA listed.

5.5" lure catches a monster- who would of thunk it?  

God, I can't imagine what had to be going through your buds head when that water wolf showed itself!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

holy crap! that's a beautiful fish! congrats!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Awesome fish guys, big congrats to the both of you! A day you'll never forget! The coloring on that fish is spectacular.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

What a tank! Nick wasn't kidding when he called me asking if I saw your fish. When I said no he replied "DUDE! CHECK OGF!". Haha. And before you burn any tuff shads, I'll take them off your hands! 

Cheers to you guys! I can only imagine what you were thinking when she was in the net! :Banane30:


----------



## LUCIUS (Nov 22, 2007)

Way cool start to the season nice fish !!


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

the picture makes that toothy critter look like 60lbs...nice catch!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Outstanding! Congratulations!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

The guy who caught the fish is Joel Morrow and it couldn't have happened to a better guy. We've developed a friendship over the last year and a half...great young kid with lots of appreciation and passion for muskie fishing, but yet a humble quiet guy. He deserved it for sure. My son, was totally freaking out and up on the bow instantly when he saw us bringing that beast into the boat! A true experience for him as well. He has asked me to go muskie fishing everyday since Friday!! LOL 

Joel will eventually get a reproduction of the fish and has retired a brand new fire tiger 5.5" Wiley....I told him he was nuts and I'd be running the sh*t outta that thing, but to each his own. 

Finally....I've had many requests for information on where we caught this fish...please do not PM me for any additional info than what has been offered here on the open forum. All that will be said is that it was a PA lake and caught on a 5.5" Wiley Fire Tiger bait. THAT should be enough motivation for you hungry muskie hunters!!


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrats on a great muskie! It's the time of the year that I switch from muskie to catfish, but after seeing this pig I have to get a couple more muskie trips in,lol.

Great pic and great story!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Holy crap.... Nice fish... If im ever so lucky to catch one that big, you would never know because i would croak from a heat attack and never be able to post it...... Out standing catch!!!!!!!!


----------



## byteme90k (Mar 27, 2008)

Biggest/fattest spring fish i've seen in a long time!

Congrats!~

MikeH
Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## allegheny river kid (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks guys for the kind words and congrats on what may very well be the heaviest freshwater fish i ever hold! Paul deserves more credit for the catch then i do.. he is to humble about the catch! We will remember those few short minutes that the fish visited the boat forever!

Joel M


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Glad to see you registered here Joel....Welcome aboard buddy! You will find this to be the BEST "fishing" forum available on the net as far as I'm concerned.....A bunch of good guys, fishermen and fishing information here. NO NONSENSE!


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Welcome Joel, glad to see you here.


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

wow nice fish


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I will say this Joel, that may be the best 1st post that OGF has ever seen! Your credibility has instantly been established! Haha, that fish is just a brute, an absolute giant.

I'm sure Dale was thrilled to hear this big fish was caught on one of his lures.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice fish and what I am looking for, I am having a hard time getting motivated this year but this thread/pic helped out 
Thanks


----------

